# Anyone using LGB 51070 with LGB 55015 or 55016 Wireless Remotes?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

According to the LGB 51070 Analog Throttle instructions:

* 
Wireless Control

*You can connect the 55055/55056 Wireless Receiver to the 51070 throttle. Then you can control direction and speed (“Center Off” mode) of your trains from anywhere on your layout, using the 55016 Loco Remote (with 55050/55051 Wireless Transmitter). (You can also use the 55015 Universal Remote.)

While I have had the components for years I have never tried this but recently I have had a use for this particular combination. So far I have not been successful in getting it to work.

Most likely I am not programming something correctly or I am not setting some switches correctly.

The Remotes with their Wireless Transmitters and the Wireless Receivers work fine under MTS but when I try to switch to using the 51070 and run under track power (I am using the WIDE phone type cables) the Receiver light comes on but the loco does not move - but - when I advance the throttle manually the loco runs fine.

All Remotes; transmitters and receivers are of the "P" type.

Any ideas?

PLEASE DO NOT volunteer anything about anything that is not LGB brand or that does not involve the components mentioned.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerry, 
I checked my instructions and it said to use the center off mode. Also with the remote it said to press the F key to turn on the remote and then sellect Loo for analog mode. I don't have the wireless just direct connect. Hope this helps although you might have already tried this. 
Steve


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 24 May 2011 08:14 PM 
Jerry, 
I checked my instructions and it said to use the center off mode. Also with the remote it said to press the F key to turn on the remote and then sellect Loo for analog mode. I don't have the wireless just direct connect. Hope this helps although you might have already tried this. 
Steve 

Hi Steve,

Thank you for your response. I was about to post that I figured out the problem in that I have a few quirky components that do not want to talk to each other.

I have been able to swap a few things around and now everything is working as it should.

Just to clarify, you said "I don't have the wireless just direct connect." By this I am assuming that you are just using the throttle without any remote. It would be nice if it was possible to use a tethered remote but, as I understand it, a tethered remote would not work with a 51070. 

Regards.

Jerry


----------

